# Dog Poo DNA



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Spain's Mislata district collects dog DNA in anti-poo campaign - BBC News


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeh, right, like that's going to work.

So many dogs in the campo are not registered now so what makes people think this will get them to register them.

My dog has never been to town, lives in the campo and just runs over the mountains. I'm normally one for doing the right thing and be law abiding but why should I bother to get my dog registered?



Having said all that, for town dogs I think it's an excellent idea.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There are a lot of dogs in my town which are never registered or micro-chipped either, although it has been the law for years. The same owners would never provide blood samples if this regulation were to be brought in here. I think Málaga city has already introduced this DNA idea but it has not stopped people not picking up after their dogs, as I can confirm having had to step around dog poo on the pavements many times there yesterday.

http://www.laopiniondemalaga.es/malaga/2016/08/12/ayuntamiento-exigira-prueba-adn-100000/869733.html

We once raised the problem with the our chief of the Policia Local at a meeting, and got the classic shoulder shrug and "es España" in response. How often has anybody seen a police officer stopping a dog owner to check if the animal has a microchip?

Until they have more patrols on the streets and actually catch people in the act of walking away from their dog's leavings, and catch and impound dogs which are just left loose to roam the streets during the day, this problem is never going to go away.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I think it's the way to go

Infact I think they should expand the scheme and use it to track down 90 day overstayers and padron non sign-oners


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

The Mayor in our village launched a no poop in the village campaign some time ago with fines if you are caught , no DNA or registering just everybody being vigilant . The difference in the streets in the village now is great , no poop. Also dogs are not allowed to be out without their owners as apparently previously they went out in the morning and came back at some point during the day as I remember being the case as a child in Scotland many years ago. Any dog found in the village will be picked up by the local police with a fine for the owner and if not identified by microchip will be taken to the perrera , again no loose dogs in the village now. I think this is a good thing to encourage responsible ownership although there is a long way to go in Spain with animal care I think in some areas younger generations are beginning to make a difference.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Maureen47 said:


> The Mayor in our village launched a no poop in the village campaign some time ago with fines if you are caught , no DNA or registering just everybody being vigilant . The difference in the streets in the village now is great , no poop. Also dogs are not allowed to be out without their owners as apparently previously they went out in the morning and came back at some point during the day as I remember being the case as a child in Scotland many years ago. Any dog found in the village will be picked up by the local police with a fine for the owner and if not identified by microchip will be taken to the perrera , again no loose dogs in the village now. I think this is a good thing to encourage responsible ownership although there is a long way to go in Spain with animal care I think in some areas younger generations are beginning to make a difference.


That sounds absolutely brilliant Maureen, just what I would like to see here. It is the vigilance and being prepared to actually take some follow-up action which makes all the difference, instead of just passing local bye-laws and never taking any enforcement action.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Maureen47 said:


> The Mayor in our village launched a no poop in the village campaign some time ago with fines if you are caught , no DNA or registering just everybody being vigilant . The difference in the streets in the village now is great , no poop. Also dogs are not allowed to be out without their owners as apparently previously they went out in the morning and came back at some point during the day as I remember being the case as a child in Scotland many years ago. Any dog found in the village will be picked up by the local police with a fine for the owner and if not identified by microchip will be taken to the perrera , again no loose dogs in the village now. I think this is a good thing to encourage responsible ownership although there is a long way to go in Spain with animal care I think in some areas younger generations are beginning to make a difference.


If only they would do the same for cats.

This week in the town two dangerous dogs got in a fight and did some damage, from what the town hall say none were chipped, registered or psych tested so of course they are now on that crusade which I guess is fair.
But they are not interested in dog poo outside of the village, in the urbs it's of no concern to them.


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

What? I had started to come to the conclusion that letting your dog mess in the Street was compulsary. Was a bit shocking on the first few trips into town especially when people just stood in shop doorways letting their dogs mess, now I think I would be shocked to walk an entire road without dog mess or the usual streaks of someone who had been less tan vigilant. 

One major concern for me though is from November onwards apparently dogs are allowed on the Beach this may have much worse impacts due to the nakedness of my feet when on the beach!!!


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah. I agree. Instead of ignoring it everybody has to keep reinforcing it, over and over to make a difference. It's the same with most bye-laws. We don't really like to change much if it inconveniences us unless we are forced/shamed.
Yes Maureen47, remember it well in Scotland as a kid. We were just expected to be chased and attacked by packs of dogs and that was thought to be normal.
Sometimes it feels like animals have more sympathy than children when it comes to defending dangerous dogs here in UK. I used to dread going to the local park years ago with my three boys as they always ended up covered in dog crxx and we had to witness dogs locking teeth.
I live near a beach here in UK and every day when I am out for a walk somebody's hairy wet animal bounds up. The owner justs smiles and says "it's ok he/she is just sociable". Never mind that I don't want a strange dog to jump up at me


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Lucky you don't have any horses, ponies or donkeys in your area.


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

HA HA HA Hey Gran Erry-Bredd what ya mean?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My dog has a chip which is what I think is necessary for a dog in Spain. The town hall have run campaigns in the past to say that all dogs have to be registered with them, but to me it only seems like a likely way to get more money in some way with little benefit for the dog owner, so while I count myself as a responsible tax paying citizen, this is one that I won't be doing.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My dog has a chip which is what I think is necessary for a dog in Spain. The town hall have run campaigns in the past to say that all dogs have to be registered with them, but to me it only seems like a likely way to get more money in some way with little benefit for the dog owner, so while I count myself as a responsible tax paying citizen, this is one that I won't be doing.


We seem to have a ridiculous number of escape artist dogs in Jávea who usually get taken to the dog pound where they are checked for a chip & the owner contacted to collect.

If they aren't chipped, or if the info on the chip is out of date, they are rehomed if lucky. If the owner turns up looking for an unchipped dog, they get a lecture and I think have to pay something for the care of the dog while it was at the pound. Personally I think the owner should be made to have the dog chipped before it is released to them, especially since you seem to see the same dogs reported as 'lost' on local FB groups over & over again. Isn't it a legal requirement anyway?

I'm not sure if dogs have to be registered with the town hall as well, unless they are on the 'dangerous dog' list


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> Personally I think the owner should be made to have the dog chipped before it is released to them, especially since you seem to see the same dogs reported as 'lost' on local FB groups over & over again. Isn't it a legal requirement anyway?


I agree. If they get the dog back without having to get it chipped, what is the point? Yes it is a legal requirement, but as I said earlier the police seem totally disinterested in enforcing it. People often say, oh it's a shame, the owners just can't afford it. Well if they can't afford that they can't afford to feed a dog properly or pay for proper vetinary care, including vaccinations, so they should not have one. Or more than one, because the same owners can't/won't pay for their dogs to be spayed/castrated so there are inevitably litter after litter of unwanted puppies, some of which end up being killed in horrible ways.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Wifey got me chipped and I now rarely poo in the street


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> We seem to have a ridiculous number of escape artist dogs in Jávea who usually get taken to the dog pound where they are checked for a chip & the owner contacted to collect.
> 
> If they aren't chipped, or if the info on the chip is out of date, they are rehomed if lucky. If the owner turns up looking for an unchipped dog, they get a lecture and I think have to pay something for the care of the dog while it was at the pound. Personally I think the owner should be made to have the dog chipped before it is released to them, especially since you seem to see the same dogs reported as 'lost' on local FB groups over & over again. Isn't it a legal requirement anyway?
> 
> I'm not sure if dogs have to be registered with the town hall as well, unless they are on the 'dangerous dog' list


I think it is a legal requirement, or perhaps it's one of those things that depends on the local council?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Wifey got me chipped and I now rarely poo in the street


ound: nice one!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I agree with other posters that DNA tests on dog poo are not the way forward. What's needed is education and enforcement, but of course enforcement is paying people to see if they catch the owners of the poopers and it's a very expensive business. Hmm, I wonder which is more expensive, DNA tests on poop or the salary of a poop watcher?

On the education forefront courses/ information points could be organised between vets and town halls which give information on what's involved in having a pet for example the cost (vaccines, food, possible medical problems in old age...) and the needs of the pet (walks, tanks, feeding...) impact on family life (cleaning up dog fur  , holidays, time needed for walks/ vets visits...). Do this periodically throught out the year for 5 years and you might get somewhere but a quick campaign with a giant inflatable dog poo (see here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/1079058-best-dog-poo-story-ever.html ) or sending dog poo back to it's owner (see here Town Mails Dog Poop Back To Negligent Owners In Spain | Huffington Post ) I suspect is expensive and without any long term effect


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Lucky you don't have any horses, ponies or donkeys in your area.


We have plenty of those, they tend not to do their business in shop doorways or outside your gate however so are not so common for coming into contact with. 

Although I would say if you're ridding your horse on public space surely you should be equally responsibe for picking it up.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

When people ride horses through our town they are riding in the road, not on pavements so people are not at risk of stepping in any droppings which may be left before the street sweepers can get to them. They also have a rider controlling where they can go and are not left to wander around the streets all day. Although from the size of some of the dog messes I have to pass, I sometimes wonder.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> ound: nice one!


Rabbitcat post 2 November
"Wifey got me chipped and I now rarely poo in the street" 
Keep it up and she'll have you castrated !


----------

